# Traveling before entering UK on Spouse visa



## lesfaye (May 23, 2011)

Hello, my question is, say you get your spouse visa which is for two years yes? Do you have to leave for the UK immediately? My husband and I would like to do a bit of traveling in Mexico before we head for UK. We will have sold our house before we leave so do we have to come back to the US and fly to the UK or can we enter from say Mexico? 

And another question...if the visa is for two years can I can I enter the UK like 6 months after I get spouse visa? Or would a better idea be to do the traveling first then come back to the states THEN apply for spouse visa and leave immediately...thanks so much!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

lesfaye said:


> Hello, my question is, say you get your spouse visa which is for two years yes? Do you have to leave for the UK immediately? My husband and I would like to do a bit of traveling in Mexico before we head for UK. We will have sold our house before we leave so do we have to come back to the US and fly to the UK or can we enter from say Mexico?
> 
> And another question...if the visa is for two years can I can I enter the UK like 6 months after I get spouse visa? Or would a better idea be to do the traveling first then come back to the states THEN apply for spouse visa and leave immediately...thanks so much!


In another question to which I've just replied, you have been married longer than 4 years so you will be issued with indefinite leave to enter. The visa has no time limit so you can enter UK at any time. On first arrival, your visa will be stamped so you will get an indefinite leave to enter endorsement in your passport, and you are free to come and go as you please. But do remember to take the Life in the UK test as soon as it's practicable.


----------



## lesfaye (May 23, 2011)

Thank you...do I have to enter from the US?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

lesfaye said:


> Thank you...do I have to enter from the US?


No you can enter from anywhere, but it's best not to come via Republic of Ireland as your passport won't be stamped by UK immigration.


----------



## lesfaye (May 23, 2011)

Joppa said:


> No you can enter from anywhere, but it's best not to come via Republic of Ireland as your passport won't be stamped by UK immigration.



Thanks so much!


----------

